# Aufnahme KeFü



## sankai (2. Februar 2012)

Hallo Norcojaner,

habe eine bescheidene Frage.
Welche Aufnahme hat das Norco Shore 2 aus 2008(Grün)?
ISCG 3 oder 5????

Danke schonmal für die Antwort und Sorry für meine Unwissenheit.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Indian Summer (3. Februar 2012)

Hi Sven

2008 hatten die Norcos eine Combo-Aufnahme, das heisst, dass sowohl Führungen mit ISCG-OLD (dieser Standard stammt 
aus dem Jahre 2000, weshalb wir uns fragen, weshalb er von einigen 03 genannt wird) als auch ISCG-05 
(aus dem Jahre 2005) passt. 

Der Unterschied besteht hauptsächlich darin, dass der Lochkreisdurchmesser der 
drei Schraubenaufnahmen bei der ISCG 05-Variante mit 73mm deutlich grösser ist als bei der OLD mit 59.24mm. Dies trägt
den immer grösseren und vor allem ausserhalb des Tretlagersgehäuses liegenden Lagern Rechnung. Zudem 
definiert der ISCG-05 Standard im Gegensatz zum ISCG-OLD die genaue Positionierung der drei Aufnahmen, indem es die Verbindungslinie zwischen Mitte Tretlager und der Hinterradachse als Ausgangspunkt nimmt. Um diese beiden Punkte läuft 
nämlich die Kette, und diese muss ja schliesslich geführt werden.

Solltest du noch keine Führung haben, raten wir zu einer mit ISCG-05. So bist du für einen künftigen 
Rahmen besser gerüstet, auch wenn grosse Brands wie Trek noch immer den alten verbauen, da sie so 
konstruktiv weniger Rücksicht nehmen müssen.

Alles klar?

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sankai (6. Februar 2012)

Super, Vielen lieben Dank.


----------

